# Worth taking a kayak along to Duck?



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Is it worth taking a kayak along to fish the sound side around Duck NC in Feb?


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Good question. I lived in Duck for three years and never fished it in February. Never saw anyone else try either. 

Hope someone here has a better opinion.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

The water temp at the end of the Duck research pier was 37 degrees this morning.

The sound waters for most of the Banks is not far from it and a lot of shallow sound water froze after this past storm.

The only chance you'll truly have is to find some seriously deep water back there that might hold fish at the bottom away from those frigid surface temps.

There's few species that would consider biting in that cold of water.

And we'll have to see what this does to boot.

http://link.brightcove.com/services...NQcUiYEgk21efgU65gIfYDZ0U&bctid=3125867993001


----------

